# Switching from Orijen to Acana?



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone has ever switched from Orijen to Acana just to give their dogs a variety in flavor and if you have did you notice any changes good or bad in your dog? I feed Orijen now and my dog loves it, but she's not crazy about the adult dog and she likes Regional Red and 6 fish, but I see Acana who's made by the same company and just has less protein has other flavors. Any input would be appreciated and I know dogs are individual an what works for you may not work for be, but just looking for some feedback. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry no feedback expect my boy loves the Acana Regionals Pacifica been feeding It for about three years now. Took me so long to find a food that worked and he wasn't allergic to I stopped lol.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

When I feed kibble its Acana, Orijen, Merrick Grain free and I have never had any problems! I love Acana and Orijen-- great foods  dogs love variety so go for it


----------



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the input everybody. I think I might try throwing some different foods into the mix and see how my girl likes the food. I'm excited to hear that Orijen is coming out with a new flavor.


----------

